# SICILIAN PASTA DELL´ ARCHITETTO - AN ARCHITECT´s PASTA PENNE



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

By: Margcata

Giusto Occhipinti who is both an architect and the owner of a small successful winery in Trapini, Sicily gave me this recipe ...

Serves 4 to 6 ...

3 tblsps silvered almonds

2 tblsps walnuts

1 tblsps pine nuts

1 clove minced garlic

3 cups fresh basil leaves

3 tblsps capers

2 tblsps mint leaves

Arugula and / or spinach leaves

1.5 pounds vine ripened tomatoes finely chopped

1 tblsp extra virgin olive oil

1 pound of Italian Penne Pasta

1/3 cup Lucatelli Romano or Fiore Sardo or Reggiano Parmesano cheese

1) Put large pot of salted water to boil

2) Spread the almonds, walnuts and pinenuts in  a pie pan and toast in oven at 350 Degrees Farenheit five to seven minutes and let cool.

3) In food processor:  combine the nuts, garlic, basil, arugula or spinach leaves, mint and capers. Transfer mixture to a large bowl.

4) Add tomatoes and stir. Add salt and pepper.

5) cook the pasta penne until al dente 10 mins. - follow directions on box and do not overcook. Drain and toss with the sauce.

6) serve with Italian baguette and Sicilian Prosecco.


----------

